# campsite in Bendorm



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Never been there except on train for the day to the market but i thought I'd give it a week there - any suggestions / recommendations for a campsite within short bus ride of centre of Benidorm ?


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

There is Camping Villasol in Benidorm itself but I prefer the location of Camping Cap Blanch next door in Altea. Both are in the campsite database.
peedee


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Camping Almafra. Bus outside camp every 15mins or a 2-3 mile walk
chris


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Question campsite in Bendorm*

Hi Vic

We always stay at Camping Arena Blanca which is in the ACSI book. The bus stops right outside which will take you right into town or the other direction to Albir and Alfaz. It has a lovely covered in pool, free wifi and you can plug in for English television on the pitch. It will pay you to phone or email before you go as its a small site and can be very busy.

Hope this helps
Mike

www.camping-arenablanca.es‎


----------



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Camping la torretta next to benidorm palace bus stop outside but not a bad walk into centre.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am with peedee on this one, we often stay at camp blanch which is on the seafront at Albir. it is acsi as well.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Thanks people . . Some good choices for me to research before heading down there.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

We spent two winters at Cap Blanc. Then it was a great site in a great location. You can even take a five minute walk to the cricket club and enjoy a cold beer,


----------

